# Any ideas-cricket loose in ceiling??!!



## milii (Jun 1, 2008)

Help!!

Just be sitting watching tv downstairs and heard a cricket, followed the sound and it is coming from the ceiling! No idea how it got there but it now wont shut up!

Any ideas as to how to lure it out or kill it without pulling carpet up etc??

I have a feeling it is going to be a long summer if I dont get rid of it!!

Many Thanks :bash:


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

It will die eventually due to lack of requirements.

Curty.


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

Crickets only last a few days out of the viv.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

JAG Loves Beardies said:


> Crickets only last a few days out of the viv.


you'd be very suprised, we have ones that are enormous roaming around our house, and we dont buy big crickets so theyre livin longer than a few days here:lol2:


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

Well mine only last a few a days, i must be lucky:lol2:.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

When I used to live with my parents, we had one making noise in our kitchen for months!! Whether it was the same one or got replaced now and then I dont know as it would shut up the second anyone went in there!

I think my cats caught it though lol.


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

JAG Loves Beardies said:


> Well mine only last a few a days, i must be lucky:lol2:.


Same here.


----------



## milii (Jun 1, 2008)

I think it is going to be here for some time!! Horrible things!!


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

my dog catches them and plays with them gets them in his mouth spits out and lifts back up and stuns the things lol he never eats them just kinda plays tickle till i get there lol

but on the ceilling if prob just grab a mop or a brush and get it down


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

but on the ceilling if prob just grab a mop or a brush and get it down[/quote]


i think they mean "in" the ceiling, i have one in my bathroom ceiling, its driving me mad.


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

diz said:


> but on the ceilling if prob just grab a mop or a brush and get it down


 
i think they mean "in" the ceiling, i have one in my bathroom ceiling, its driving me mad.[/quote]

LMAO
i thought she meant the ceilling like above her lol how blonde am i hehe 

oh well yeah what the other said xx


----------



## milii (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes its actually in the ceiling between the ground and first floor! It is still chirping away right now!! :devil:


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

2 ways of getting it.
1) put out bowls of water and hope it drowns.
2) place cricket tubs at strategic locations round the house, with eggbox and food in them and a hole big enough for a cricket to get into them. then hope they move in. both work.


i've even had the soddin things breed in my house, i know this because i've never bought pinhead crickest in my life, but i have caught pinhead crickets in the house.


----------



## milii (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you Captaincarot for those ideas, I am going to give them both a go!


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

*crickets*



milii said:


> Help!!
> 
> Just be sitting watching tv downstairs and heard a cricket, followed the sound and it is coming from the ceiling! No idea how it got there but it now wont shut up!
> 
> ...


Once dropped a full tub of black crickets.......They started to eat my carpet!:devil:


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

ive found crickets in my room before, i feed my beardies then shout my boyfriend to come and get 1 crawling out the viv cos i hate them lol

i love it when my beardies eat them im like 'mwaha die' but yeh lol.. i also found a hopper in my bed.. i dno how they get out!


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

*exo terra*

at the back of exo terras there are holes that are for cables ect. Crickets climb up the polystyrine back and climb out unless you seal them. aslo they hide behind the back as it has 2 stripes down the side where they can hide. 

i love my cat! a box of xxxxl locusts escaped once and she got each one, pulled their wings off, and put them in the bath. i love her:2thumb:


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

My son is autistic and has issues with handling things, not just crickets, but I want him to be able to feed Trevor, his new bearded dragon, himself so I've been looking for something that will suck them up. 
I found a bug scoop thing on one of the livefoods sites but it's not quite the thing - it will only pick them up off a relatively large flat surface.

Today I went into woolies and found the

'Chad Valley powerful insect catcher' :no1:​
it is a mini vacuum with a light on the top and a tube attachment so you can get into crevices - absolutely brilliant and doesn't seem to bother either the crickets or Trevor, really good for scooping up those little monsters that get away, or come out and hassle him after the light's gone out.

I tried to find a picture but it doesn't seem to exist on the web, I found one quite like it on ebay:

Turbo Bug Vacuum for sucking up insects! - new in pack on eBay, also, Science Nature, Educational Toys, Toys Games (end time 13-Jul-08 23:55:24 BST)

but it is much more expensive and doesn't have the light or the tube as far as I can see


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

zemanski said:


> My son is autistic and has issues with handling things, not just crickets, but I want him to be able to feed Trevor, his new bearded dragon, himself so I've been looking for something that will suck them up.
> I found a bug scoop thing on one of the livefoods sites but it's not quite the thing - it will only pick them up off a relatively large flat surface.
> 
> Today I went into woolies and found the
> ...


great, i need one of those... i have many escapees


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

You can get sticky traps to put down for loose crickets..


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i must be very unlucky, when mine escape thay chirp till i find and kill them, some have evaded me for weeks! f**king things!

i had one under my bath and ended up taking the side pannel of at 3am!

there is a product avaliable called defest and you just coat the carpet in it, its like a powder and it kills them real quick. not the easyist thing to find, bird places seem to be the best place.

i only buy "silent" crickets any more, and have taped up any gaps in the viv and removed the polly backing from the exo terras as they started to chew through it!


my advice...... nuke your house and claim on the insurance lol!


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

I had a noisy one under the fridge once.

Sprayed some Raid under there and that shut it up


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

A good twatting with a broom should deal with the ecsaped bug.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

buy some tokay geckos and let them free roam in the room lol has to work lmao 

luke


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

i have had them living in the skirting, in the architrave, in the ceiling, under the fridge and the tumbledryer, yesterday i could hear one chirping, managed to pinpoint it to the light fitting i unscrewed it and 3 fell out. and this morning there was one in my shoe....


----------



## mscongeniality (Apr 15, 2008)

I bought a load of traps from livefood.co.uk when I had an infestation. They work brilliantly and are worth every penny. 
There's a little attractant tablet that you stick in the middle of the sticky paper and then you assemble the trap. It's very quick and easy, the smell of the tablet attracts the crickets (and as an added bonus, any other bugs you might have in the house) and they get stuck . We had no sign of crickets within a couple of nights.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

I dont need to worry about finding escaped insects, they always seem to turn up in the same place..... my parents bed ><

think I need to put a lid on it before I end up with them everywhere, parents will go mad if I have crix chirping all over the house, need to get me some insect traps


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

mscongeniality said:


> I bought a load of traps from livefood.co.uk when I had an infestation. They work brilliantly and are worth every penny.
> There's a little attractant tablet that you stick in the middle of the sticky paper and then you assemble the trap. It's very quick and easy, the smell of the tablet attracts the crickets (and as an added bonus, any other bugs you might have in the house) and they get stuck . We had no sign of crickets within a couple of nights.


 
sounds good, i'm going on theie website now to have a look


----------



## maggot (Jun 11, 2008)

B&WTegu&Beardies said:


> It will die eventually due to lack of requirements.
> 
> Curty.


dont be so sure i had 1 escape and it got behind the bathroom doorframe it stayed there for months i manadged to blow it out with an airduster then sealed around the door frame with silicone it was a mare for such a long time


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

mscongeniality said:


> I bought a load of traps from livefood.co.uk when I had an infestation. They work brilliantly and are worth every penny.
> There's a little attractant tablet that you stick in the middle of the sticky paper and then you assemble the trap. It's very quick and easy, the smell of the tablet attracts the crickets (and as an added bonus, any other bugs you might have in the house) and they get stuck . We had no sign of crickets within a couple of nights.


 
ive ordered some, it might put an end to me chasing them round with the hoover at 3 in the morning


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi have a 'killer' spaniel who gets mine..........
You see him suddenly spring up of the settee and skid across the floor, followed by a crunch/slobbery noise as he ahem 'disposes' of it. Not sure which is more off putting to the missus, the crickets roaming the house or the dog eating them.........
:lol2:


----------



## Farley (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't believe it - only had Eddie for about 5 days, and last night I found 3 crix in my bedroom! No idea how they're getting out - my guess is that it's when I open the door, although I can't see any jumping out...

Time to get some of those traps!


----------



## milii (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your fab ideas! It is still there, but at least I can now try different ways to exterminate the little bugger!! 

The hell we go through for our loved reps! I would not have it any other way though!

Thanks again : victory:


----------

